# Shadow problems with Sony Bravia LCD HDTV



## NEG2000

Hello!

I'm having trouble with my Sony Bravia 40" LCD HDTV, where it has slight shadows on objects or text on the screen. It seems to be most pronounced with text, as it makes it appear blurry and not sharp like it is supposed to be. This happens on both non-hd or hdtv channels, but is not quite as bad on hdtv channels.

By contrast, using my blu-ray disc player on the tv makes the picture look amazing for movies and all, so my thought is that it must be something to do with the cable. I have Comcast's digital package, so it's the best you can get from them. I've also searched online and tried to do some fine tuning with the settings on the tv, but that hasn't done anything other than change the color settings pretty much.

Any ideas? Is it just my cable provider or is there something I can do with my tv to clear up the problem? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ebackhus

What connection type from the cable box to the tv?


----------



## NEG2000

Thank you for responding. It is connected from the digital cable box to the tv via component cables (the red, blue, green kind). It has a total of 6 different cables merged into one. 

I was thinking that the cables might have something to do with it, but the digital cable box does not have any other outputs other than DVI. I'd like to get a DVI cable instead for it if you think it would help, but because there are so many different types of DVI cables, I'd probably have a tough time figuring out which one I should get. I could actually use some help figuring that part out too, if you have any advice.

The blu-ray disc player is connected via regular rca cables (yellow, red, and white), although, I do plan on purchasing an HDMI cable for that shortly, which I'm sure will help the blu-ray movies look even better.

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus

The only downside to DVI is that it doesn't support audio, but it may give a better picture.


----------



## NEG2000

Ok, thanks for that input, I appreciate it. How about to fix the shadow problem and also ensure quality audio? What can I do?


----------



## microedm

I have had this SONY LCD TV with double image problem, and a Tv Repair ppl @ Duke Electronics Centre 416 261 6595, LCD, Plasma, Projection, DLP, electronics sale & TV Repair Center | TV Repair Parts | TV Repair, Service, Fixing : Duke Electronics Centre fixed for me for cheaper price.


----------

